# how to get DST files onto USB?



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey guys, just got my embroidery machine today, got it loaded with thread and trying to load an image onto my flash drive to Load in but the DST files are showing up as word files onto my computer and are showing they are on the flash drive but as a word document. How do I get these to sew? Thanks in advance, Nick


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you have embroidery software that will open a .dst file? If not, that is your problem. Your computer is associating the file with the word program.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

But then again, if it is truly a .dst, it doesn't make a difference what your computer "thinks" it is, your embroidery machine should see it as a .dst. I just drag and drop my files to the usb stick. That should work for you.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I agree with Craig. If your computer is seeing them as a word file, they aren't dst. You said you were trying to load an image. DST files aren't image files but sewing files and you have to have an embroidery program to see them. If they are dst, you don't have to open them to send to a usb, just drag and drop like he said.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We had the same problem we have Embroidery Office 9. You must export the image and a pop screen will appear save the image onto your usb drive. 

that should work..


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

There are also free embroidery file "viewing/resizing" softwares from Pulse and Wilcom. Try one; maybe it can show the output of your dst file.


----------



## sunny1803 (Sep 30, 2010)

How do i open a dst file?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

you can use this as a viewer:

Product Downloads


----------



## sunny1803 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: how to get DST files*



vctradingcubao said:


> There are also free embroidery file "viewing/resizing" softwares from Pulse and Wilcom. Try one; maybe it can show the output of your dst file.


Thank you very much for the help.It really worked.Please do keep up the good work.


----------

